# Brand New Mario Party and Pokemon Coming to the Wii



## MakiManPR (Jan 3, 2012)

> In a recent announcement by Nintendo bragging about their 4 million 3DS sales, Nintendo also added that brand new installments of *Mario Party* and *Pokemon* will be debuting on the *3DS* sometime soon. Nintendo did not give an exact time frame, but with the strong 3DS sales during the Christmas season due to big titles like Monster Hunter, it wouldn't surprise me if both of these titles are released during the next Holiday season.
> 
> The 3DS hit the 4 million mark way faster than the Wii did, proving the time-old lesson that Nintendo's earliest franchises are still the heavy hitters. Nintendo is expecting the same spike in sales shown during the holiday season with the release of both new games.



http://www.unboundga...ng-to-the-r1084


----------



## SpongeFreak52 (Jan 3, 2012)

Alright, looking forward to it! Personally I loved Mario Party DS, download play makes it the ideal game for those who don't want to hook up an N64 (assuming they want to play a GOOD Mario Party title...heh)


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 3, 2012)

In other news equally as surprising: it rains!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 3, 2012)

god not another mario party WE WANT METROID!


----------



## Gabbynaruto (Jan 3, 2012)

Sweet, Mario Party! Always loved the series. Hopefully, they will make multiplayer be 4-cards too, not just Download Play, cause it's annoying when every player has the game yet they must download it cause it works only with one card. But still, Mario Party 3DS. Can't wait!  (As for pokemon... meh, after Black and White, I'm not expecting anything impressive, unless it's some Pokemon Stadium-like game, or a 3D RPG like XD or Colosseum)


----------



## paulfalcon (Jan 3, 2012)

Hm, two more games to look forward to. I need a job and I need on nao... -_-


----------



## linuxGuru (Jan 3, 2012)

I want N64 Mario Party ports, the new ones are crap.


----------



## Erdnaxela (Jan 3, 2012)

Strange enough, there is also a Pokémon(poképark) and Mario Party(9) game coming in Q1.
Is it a misunderstanding?!


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 3, 2012)

Before they release the pokemon game we need the 3DS hacked otherwise itll be FLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOODS of "i herd 3dz r h4x3d! were can i getz tis h4x?!!??!!!!!!111/" on here


----------



## heartgold (Jan 3, 2012)

Surprising NOA have slipped out these games, I'd have expected Nintendo of Japan to leak information on Pokemon related news, not even that but magazine/TV shows cuz that's how they roll.

What sort of game is it, could be anyone's guess.


----------



## MakiManPR (Jan 3, 2012)

heartgold said:


> Surprising NOA have slipped out these games, I'd have expected Nintendo of Japan to leak information on Pokemon related news, not even that but magazine/TV shows cuz that's how they roll.
> 
> What sort of game is it, could be anyone's guess.



The CoroCoro Magazine will be revealing a new Pokemon Game this month. I guess this is the Pokemon game NOA 'revealed' today
Hopefully will be Ruby, Saphire and Emerald Remakes fully 3D
Also *Pokémon + Nobunaga's Ambition *will be just for Japan


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 3, 2012)

GundamXXX said:


> Before they release the pokemon game we need the 3DS hacked otherwise itll be FLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOODS of "i herd 3dz r h4x3d! were can i getz tis h4x?!!??!!!!!!111/" on here



The same thing will happen if the 3DS gets hacked.
Noobs will be noobs and are capable of asking a boulder where to get 3DS hacks and ROMs.

I bet that their even stupid enough to call Nintendo to ask why they can't download 3DS ROMs on their site.


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 3, 2012)

yay. I couldnt be more excited.


----------



## zachtheninja (Jan 3, 2012)

*Pokemon = Awesome
Mario Party = ?!?!?!?*


----------



## heartgold (Jan 3, 2012)

MakiManPR said:


> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> > Surprising NOA have slipped out these games, I'd have expected Nintendo of Japan to leak information on Pokemon related news, not even that but magazine/TV shows cuz that's how they roll.
> ...



Ya, even then pokemon + Nobunaga's ambition is a DS game so that's out the equation.

NOA are talking about 3DS version, personally I'd love a game like gale of darkness.


----------



## frogboy (Jan 3, 2012)

Here's hoping that Mario Party 3DS has Wi-Fi play through the Friend List...


----------



## DeadLocked (Jan 3, 2012)

*IHOEGJIEJHG* YYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

OT: I am very pleased to see pokémon once again returning to the 3DS as well as Mario Party making it's 3DS debut.


----------



## zachtheninja (Jan 3, 2012)

frogboy said:


> Here's hoping that Mario Party 3DS has Wi-Fi play through the Friend List...


That would actually make a portable Mario Party worth it for me.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Jan 3, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> god not another mario party WE WANT METROID!



Be quiet.  People want this too.  Metroid's already got an announcement coming soon anyway.


----------



## Windaga (Jan 3, 2012)

zachtheninja said:


> frogboy said:
> 
> 
> > Here's hoping that Mario Party 3DS has Wi-Fi play through the Friend List...
> ...



I'd love Wifi in a Mario Party title on the go. Maybe something like Fortune Street's wifi, because god knows how long Mario Party games can run. It would definitely be cool to have.


----------



## Hop2089 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hopefully the 3DS Pokemon game will be a core Pokemon game because I can't see another awesome crossover like Pokemon + Nobunga's Ambition even being pulled off again at this point, we need the status quo and that would be a new generation, a new PBR, or Grey.

Mario Party I'll pass.


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 3, 2012)

This is what happens when you read articles without reading their source (Unbounds is a repost of an Kotaku article) you get incorrect news postings.

This is about Mario Party 9 and Pokepark 2whateverthefuckitscalled, NoA would never be allowed to be the first to announce a Pokemon game. The news actually comes from this PR news about all Nintendo hardware.





> REDMOND, Wash.--(BUSINESS WIRE)-- Whether they were on the go or at home, whether they played in 2D on the TV or in glasses-free 3D in their hands, gamers of all ages celebrated the holidays with Mario™ and Zelda™. Super Mario 3D Land™ and Mario Kart™ 7 for the Nintendo 3DS™ system not only became the fastest-selling titles in the history of their respective franchises when they launched, but they are now also the first Nintendo 3DS titles to sell 1 million units each in the United States. On the console side, The Legend of Zelda™: Skyward Sword, which also broke launch records, became the 45th Wii™ title to sell more than 1 million units in the United States.
> 
> “One of the strongest software lineups in our history helped Nintendo have a great holiday season and to close 2011 with a full head of steam,” said Scott Moffitt, Nintendo of America’s executive vice president of Sales & Marketing. “Not only have the new Mario and Zelda titles already broken records, but with strong reviews and satisfied customers sharing their positive experiences, all three are also shaping up to be the latest long-tail titles from Nintendo. Couple that with a massive first- and third party lineup in the first part of the year and the prospects for 2012 are extremely promising.”
> 
> ...



I can see how it sounds but it really isn't what this site says it is. Nintendo do not announce games like this.


----------



## heartgold (Jan 3, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> > With a strong lineup of software on the horizon, including new installments in the Mario Party™, Pokémon™ and Kid Icarus™ franchises, as well as third-party games such as Resident Evil® Revelations from Capcom and METAL GEAR SOLID® 3D Snake Eater from Konami *for Nintendo 3DS*, that momentum should continue into the first quarter of 2012 and beyond.
> 
> 
> 
> I can see how it sounds but it really isn't what this site says it is. Nintendo do not announce games like this.



'for 3DS' key point in that paragraph. No mention of Wii, DS and other games listed have connection with 3DS.


----------



## boekeboekeboeh (Jan 3, 2012)

I also do believe this "news" is a misunderstanding. It would be only logical that they're reffering to Pokepark and mario party 9. I think they're reffering to the strong momentum of all their systems. But I have to admit, the way it's stated here, it's easy to misinterpeted


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 3, 2012)

If it isn't a misunderstanding(which to me it seems like it), it better have a Mario Party wifi community. 

Pokemon =  Depending how I feel at that time and what game it is.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Jan 3, 2012)

WoW, I love my Mario Party, but is it just me or has Pokemon got boring? I think they've made too many pokemon to keep going. These were the last straw for me.


----------



## DarkStriker (Jan 3, 2012)

If by any chance its Grey. Damn.. this will take some time transfering all my pokemon =/


----------



## 1234turtles (Jan 3, 2012)

*cross fingers for main series pokemon game*


----------



## chris888222 (Jan 3, 2012)

Woot! A new pokemon title


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 3, 2012)

heartgold said:


> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> > Spoiler
> ...


With a strong lineup of software on the horizon, including new installments in the _Mario Party™, Pokémon™ _and _Kid Icarus™_ franchises, as well as third-party games such as _Resident Evil® Revelations_ from Capcom and _METAL GEAR SOLID® 3D Snake Eater_ from Konami for Nintendo 3DS, that momentum should continue into the first quarter of 2012 and beyond.
When they said, "for Nintendo 3DS", they were referring to Metal Gear Solid, Resident Evil and Kid Icarus. Like Hadrian said, they were mentioning the Mario Party and Pokemon games coming out for the Wii. Kotaku misinterpreted it and even admitted that themselves in the article.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Jan 4, 2012)

The last Mario Party I enjoyed was the one for the NDS, and ONLY because I played it with friends.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 4, 2012)

Aren't Mario Party games all about the party atmosphere? You know, a bunch of people playing through the zany mini games together in the same room?

That seems to be more of a console tailored experience; it seems like it would lose something in the transition from console to portable system.

As for the Pokemon game... gasp?


----------



## sputnix (Jan 4, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Aren't Mario Party games all about the party atmosphere? You know, a bunch of people playing through the zany mini games together in the same room?
> 
> That seems to be more of a console tailored experience; it seems like it would lose something in the transition from console to portable system.
> 
> As for the Pokemon game... gasp?


if multiplayer is done right like mario kart 7 the game should be great as you can join random people and play the game, though yes playing the game by yourself is lame if multiplayer is done right the game could become a must buy


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 4, 2012)

Pokemon was obvious, but wooo Mario Party. I'll enjoy that thoroughly.


----------



## ferofax (Jan 4, 2012)

how about Mario Party + Itadaki Street? That would be crazy fun.


----------



## klim28 (Jan 4, 2012)

Mario Party for the NDS is my first and only Mario Party I have played. And I simply enjoyed it. Looking forward for the next Mario party 

As for a new Pokemon game, meh. Not a fan of spin-offs. I'll rather have a new generation Pokemon game with gym leaders and all anyday  than rangers and parks games.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 4, 2012)

sputnix said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > Aren't Mario Party games all about the party atmosphere? You know, a bunch of people playing through the zany mini games together in the same room?
> ...



The inherent problem, though, is that any online multiplayer automatically loses the party experience that the games are built around. The only exception is if everyone in the room has their own 3DS  and copy of the game, but that seems to be a pretty unwieldy solution.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jan 4, 2012)

Zerosuit connor said:


> WoW, I love my Mario Party, but is it just me or has Pokemon got boring? I think they've made too many pokemon to keep going. These were the last straw for me.


"They made two Pokémon I dislike, therefore the whole game sucks."
(Though I do agree that Vannilite family generally looks bad.)


----------



## machomuu (Jan 4, 2012)

What they need to do is stop making new pokemon for a generation or 2 (or altogether) and make a game that's focus is on it's story and gameplay, that way I can only see pokemon getting better.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 4, 2012)

machomuu said:


> What they need to do is stop making new pokemon for a generation or 2 (or altogether) and make a game that's focus is on it's story and gameplay, that way I can only see pokemon getting better.


Can I say "graphics too" without bringing upon myself lynching?

ib4 GRAPHIX DUN MAKE A GAEM DURR HERP!


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 4, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> "They made two Pokémon I dislike, therefore the whole game sucks."
> (Though I do agree that Vannilite family generally looks bad.)



He only showed two, but he could basically have posted pictures for 90% of the latest pokemon generation, and about half of previous gens. Even second gen started to lose it


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 4, 2012)

Even if it a misunderstanding, it is coming sooner or later.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jan 4, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> > &quot;They made two Pokémon I dislike, therefore the whole game sucks.&quot;
> ...


And the first gen as well.
I mean, a pile of sludge?

I agree that the Pokémon from Gen V and Gen IV don't look as good as the ones from earlier generations did, though.
But they look alright to me, and that certainly isn't a "game-breaking problem."


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 4, 2012)

3D (or enhanced graphic) fucking pokemon. NOW

no more excuses for this flat sprite fighting bullshit

other pokemon clones have done it. (fossil fighters, Dinosaurs Clash of Giants, Zoids DS etc) NOW DO IT.

and stop making the main character look like a small speck!...give him shape for the love of god! Like fossil fighters graphics style at least!!


----------



## klim28 (Jan 4, 2012)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> 3D (or enhanced graphic) fucking pokemon. NOW
> 
> no more excuses for this flat sprite fighting bullshit
> 
> ...



With AR support


----------



## machomuu (Jan 4, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> > What they need to do is stop making new pokemon for a generation or 2 (or altogether) and make a game that's focus is on it's story and gameplay, that way I can only see pokemon getting better.
> ...


I agree, they waste their time on designing several animations for 100+ pokemon each when they should be making cleaner, nicer, and more improved graphics.  They'd capture the attention of more gamers as well as make Pokemon an all around better series if they did these things, but as long as the younger gamers don't care, it's looking to be a distant dream...


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 4, 2012)

machomuu said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > machomuu said:
> ...



make the character in this graphic style => 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (or somewhat like it)

and make the pokemon rendered like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and this will be on the 3DS(compared to the 1st gen DS screens up here) so it should look wonderful. so NIntendo, get off your lazy ass and quit recycling the same crap that gamers like me are getting fed up of!!!


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 4, 2012)

I was actually relatively suprised when throughout the whole of the DS's lifetime there wasn't a single full-fledged 3D Pokemon game. It's not like they "couldn't" create one - at the end of the day, there are only whole "2" models on-screen during a fight, *surely* the DS has enough RAM to carry that much. Even the characters wouldn't have to be so diversly different, some texture work would do wonders.

If Monster Rancher could do it then I don't see why Pokemon wouldn't work out.


----------



## machomuu (Jan 4, 2012)

Not to say that I disagree, but I think a 2D to 3D think is a big decision, after they take that step, there's no going back.  They would have to leave behind a lot of what they established with the first 5 games and all the spin-offs (well, maybe not the spin-offs, and it'd change the Pokemon Universe forever.  It's more a matter of change that a matter of upgrading.

That said, the way things are looking they probably will go 3D, and chances are the games will be much more expansive than they ever were.  And there will be remakes.  Lots of remakes.  Whether that's a bad thing or not, I'm not sure (but a 3D RBG remake would be nice).


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 4, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> I was actually relatively suprised when throughout the whole of the DS's lifetime there wasn't a single full-fledged 3D Pokemon game. It's not like they "couldn't" create one - at the end of the day, there are only whole "2" models on-screen during a fight, *surely* the DS has enough RAM to carry that much. Even the characters wouldn't have to be so diversly different, some texture work would do wonders.
> 
> If Monster Rancher could do it then I don't see why Pokemon wouldn't work out.



check my post above, Dinosaurs Clash of Giants, Drone Tactics (Konchu Wars), Zoids DS (jap) and even some really really fucking old DS beetle fighting games (jap) had this "3D" style.

its the fools and tools that don't care and go herp derp over a pokemon game because "its pokemon" and "its new" that makes Nintendo lose interest in further improvements.

why improve something when you will still make money?


----------



## MakiManPR (Jan 4, 2012)

machomuu said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > machomuu said:
> ...


Well they did completely new 3D models for PokePark/PokePark 2. I wish the new Pokemon Game(main series) have 3D models like those. I also like the 3D models of PokeDex 3D.


----------



## Thesolcity (Jan 4, 2012)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > I was actually relatively suprised when throughout the whole of the DS's lifetime there wasn't a single full-fledged 3D Pokemon game. It's not like they "couldn't" create one - at the end of the day, there are only whole "2" models on-screen during a fight, *surely* the DS has enough RAM to carry that much. Even the characters wouldn't have to be so diversly different, some texture work would do wonders.
> ...



I would argue its more about sticking to tradition. Pokémon (The main series) has always been a 2D thing and they've recently started to include 3D models in the overworld. Change something too much and you may lose your loyalty base. Which would mean the spin offs were only a test. 

@Machomuu Holy crap dude, you're back.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 4, 2012)

I highly doubt that moving from 2D to 3D would cause losses in the "loyalty base" as you call it - Nintendo just released a console that natively displays *3D* and it's likely that they did it for a reason, so how about utilizing it?

I remember playing Red and Yellow on my Gameboy Colour, thoroughly enjoying it... and then I saw Stadium and my pants were full of a back then unknown sticky substance.

After being fed the same formula of top-down plus sprites only over and over again several times, I lost interest.

*DO NOT BE AFRAID OF 3D. DO NOT BE AFRAID OF PARTICLE EFFECTS. THEY ARE GOOD. THEY LOOK AWESOME. THEY SHORTEN DEVELOPMENT TIME.*

I can understand the attachment to "2D sprites", but I could also argue "Why are we using sprites? Vectors looked so rad on the Vectrex. I want Vector graphics back.". Besides, the two aren't mutually exclusive. The Pokedex could consist beautiful, high-def sprites instead of models, amirite?


----------



## machomuu (Jan 4, 2012)

Thesolcity said:


> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxi4 said:
> ...


Nah, I just visit from time to time.  You'll see me now and again, but I won't be really active until October, this is an exception, though : P


----------



## MakiManPR (Jan 4, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> I highly doubt that moving from 2D to 3D would cause losses in the "loyalty base" as you call it - Nintendo just released a console that natively displays *3D* and it's likely that they did it for a reason, so how about utilizing it?


Why would they lose? The 3DS sold 4.5+ millions in 2011. More than the Wii and DS in the same amount of time. I'm pretty sure kids will go crazzy when they see Reshiram & Zekrom in full 3D


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 4, 2012)

MakiManPR said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > I highly doubt that moving from 2D to 3D would cause losses in the "loyalty base" as you call it - Nintendo just released a console that natively displays *3D* and it's likely that they did it for a reason, so how about utilizing it?
> ...



pokemon = it FUCKING PRINTS MONEY!! and we don't need to CHANGE ANYTHING, just release the same stuff over and over, but just make more pokemanz!...


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jan 4, 2012)

5 millions units sold by the end of the month in which these two games get released, maybe june or september.
what i like about nintendo is that every system they release must have a zelda and now also a mario party. never a bad game to have


----------



## Thesolcity (Jan 4, 2012)

shakirmoledina said:


> 5 millions units sold by the end of the month in which these two games get released, maybe june or september.
> what i like about nintendo is that every system they release must have a zelda and now also a mario party. never a bad game to have



Mario Party DS was fun except the CPUs were too hard (like always).


----------



## gamefan5 (Jan 4, 2012)

Thesolcity said:


> shakirmoledina said:
> 
> 
> > 5 millions units sold by the end of the month in which these two games get released, maybe june or september.
> ...


Fixed.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 4, 2012)

Thesolcity said:


> Mario Party DS was fun except the CPUs were too hard (like always).



Who the hell plays Mario Party with CPUs? That's like the loneliest thing I've heard in recent memory.

I never really saw the point of Mario Party on the handhelds. it seems kinda stupid to have a party game in a non-party environment. I'd much rather just have a mini-game compilation tacked onto a different Nintendo game.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 4, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Who the hell plays Mario Party with CPUs? That's like the loneliest thing I've heard in recent memory.


lol that's soo true


----------



## fishykipper (Jan 4, 2012)

*Update*: The wording on the press release sent out by Nintendo led us to believe that the new _Mario Party_ and_Pokémon_ games would be for the 3DS, but they're coming out for the Wii. We apologize for the error.

*Noooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!*
*We need a new Mario Party on the 3ds!! Can't wait for Mario Party 9, its going to be sweeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!!*


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Jan 4, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> Zerosuit connor said:
> 
> 
> > WoW, I love my Mario Party, but is it just me or has Pokemon got boring? I think they've made too many pokemon to keep going. These were the last straw for me.
> ...


I'm saying that they are running out of ideas, and therefore things like this are being made, I bet the next gen will have a pokemon made out of a pen, or coffe mug. Pokemon has lost it's mystery as they don't change the game mechanics enough, innovations were added in black and white but they were small and didn't change the whole battle 8 gym leaders, pokemon league, catch legendary pokemon, complete the pokedex, etc. The having of 2rivals was unique as was the whole seasons thing, but it still doesn't change the big picture, game mechanics need to change and 649 pokemon are to many, they are running out of *fresh* and *new* ideas.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Jan 4, 2012)

fishykipper said:


> *Update*: The wording on the press release sent out by Nintendo led us to believe that the new _Mario Party_ and_Pokémon_ games would be for the 3DS, but they're coming out for the Wii. We apologize for the error.
> 
> *Noooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!*
> *We need a new Mario Party on the 3ds!! Can't wait for Mario Party 9, its going to be sweeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!!*


Why would 4 million sales in the US of *3Ds consoles,* Reward us with games for the *Wii *an almost dead console when a new console (*Wii U*) is soon to be released and devs are working on that?
Also Mario Party 9 was shown at this years E3.
[yt]KN7E4wDdO7c[/yt]


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jan 4, 2012)

Zerosuit connor said:


> I'm saying that they are running out of ideas, and therefore things like this are being made


http://www.computerandvideogames.com/300604/game-freak-we-wont-run-out-of-ideas-for-new-pokmon/


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Jan 4, 2012)

I said *original*, *fresh* and am adding *not stupid*. You have proved my point, a garbage bag pokemon... Pokemon is becoming a joke at this point these are the steps they use
Pick any animal/object,
make it cuter or more ferocious than it is now,
then just slightly manipulate its name (eg. Trash Can = Trashen).
???
Profit.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 4, 2012)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> > Foxi4 said:
> ...


Honestly, I would prefer the top-down view instead of a 3D overworld style for Pokemon. All I really want is for the battles to have 3D models of the Pokemon (which are already in Pokedex 3D).


----------



## chartube12 (Jan 5, 2012)

Zerosuit connor said:


> WoW, I love my Mario Party, but is it just me or has Pokemon got boring? I think they've made too many pokemon to keep going. These were the last straw for me.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 7, 2012)

They need to make the pokemon in battle look like the way they do in 3D Pokedex on the 3DS..

just think if they made a game and they looked like that.....


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 7, 2012)

Read the update in the source it says there doing it on the 3DS also now.
I really really hope it will be a Pokemon Dungeon,it is the only Pokemon game that I would really like to play.


----------

